# Living costs



## cheers15 (Aug 27, 2015)

What would a couple need to live on for a year in brisbane. Renting one or two bed in suburb not too basic but not extravagent. Would be waiting on parent visa and i know can only spend 12 out of 18 months there.


----------



## skippy2017 (Feb 15, 2017)

cheers15 said:


> What would a couple need to live on for a year in brisbane. Renting one or two bed in suburb not too basic but not extravagent. Would be waiting on parent visa and i know can only spend 12 out of 18 months there.


According to Australian Bureau of Statistics average weekly total earnings is $1 164.60 (I think this is before tax not 100% sure) so that is about $60 528 per year per person.

That figure should give you an idea of what average people earn/survive on.

Source: http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/Lookup/6302.0main+features8Nov 2014


----------



## BiancaE (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

skippy2017 said:


> According to Australian Bureau of Statistics average weekly total earnings is $1 164.60 (I think this is before tax not 100% sure) so that is about $60 528 per year per person.


Wages are always quoted gross. Ie: before tax. Peoples tax varies depending on residential status and expenses, so cannot be standardised.


----------

